# Newbie starting IVF ~



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have finally decided to take the plunge and join this amazing site. For the past 5 years my gorgeous DH and I have been trying to start a family. For all our efforts we so far have one extremely adorable fur baby (our loyal hound) but that’s about it. It has been pretty tough at times with investigations and treatments, but we keep at it believing that it must be our turn soon. 

After heaps of tests we were told that our diagnosis is unexplained. Firstly we had cycle tracking, tried all sorts of natural therapies, then went onto have x3 IUI, then x3 IUI stimulated, all BFN’s. After a lot of tears and frustration we have decided to go down the IVF path. Our baseline scan was on 7/01/08…so we’re off and racing!!!

I especially find it quite difficult to talk to family and friends about what we’ve been through, so I don’t. Most of our friends started trying when we did and most of them now have had at least two if not three little ones.

It would be so lovely to chat to girls who understand what it’s like, especially when it comes to IVF as it is our first time. So I’d really appreciate if anyone could tell me the best places to post!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I just wanted to come in and welcome you. FF is a great site and you'll meet so many wonderful people whi will help you on your journey to parenthood. I'm no good at saying where to go but someone with the knowledge will pop in soon. Good luck!

Kay xxx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Twee,

Just like to say hello and  to fetility friends its a great site for advice and support 

 with your treatment  

Strawberries xx


----------



## freddiefox (Jan 12, 2008)

hi Twee
your email rang a few bells with me- although havent been through as many IUI, we are now facing IVF, and i am dreading it to be honest
i also find it hard to talk to family and friends- think that they have all had enough of hearing about it, but also realise now how my nearest (sister and mum) also get so upset for me
good luck with your first cycle
ff    x


----------



## msjulie (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi twee

Welcome to FF, you have come to the right place to chat to others going through simalar things, i have found this site amazing and met lots of lovely people.

Julie.x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Twee   
I am sorry to read what a tough time youve had getting to this stage, hopefully with the knowledge and support here you will soon wonder how you managed before FF!

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Unexplained - 
CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

A rough guide to IVF
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

IVF General 
CLICK HERE

the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Twee

Just wanted to say hi and welcome you to FF.  So sorry you have had a hard time hun.  But you have the right attitude, your time will come.  

Our journey with IVF has now ended and we are going down the adoption path.  I am going to be a mum if it kills me.  The cat is getting sick of me babying him.   

As for threads, I can highly recommend the cycle buddies thread.  Dizzy Squirrel has posted a link for you.  I joined the Nov/Dec cycle buddy thread and it was a god send.  Helps to chat to girls who are going through the same sorts of things as you are.  We are still chatting because we have become really close over the last few months.

Anyway, sending you lots of positive vibes for this tx        

 
Boomy xx


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow!

Spaykay, Strawberries, Freddiefox, Msjulie, Dizzi Squirrel, Emsy25 & Boomy…Thank you, thank you, thank you all so much for making me feel so welcome! 

I have started posting on the Jan/Feb 2008 New Years Miracles board which is just fantastic. DH and I were told this morning that we have 6 follies ready so our ec is booked for Wednesday…can’t wait! 

Freddiefox…I know the whole idea of IVF is a scary one but to tell you the truth once you get the ball rolling it’s actually not so bad. I have told a few friends, but no one in my family knows what we’ve been up to when it comes to treatment. It’s still too hard to talk about especially with my very emotional European family!

Dizzi Squirrel…Thanks for the great advice…I now am part of a whole new amazing world I never knew existed!

Boomy…You are one incredible woman. The very best of luck with your adoption. My dog probably knows exactly how your cat feels…he is smothered beyond belief!!!

Sending you all


----------



## freddiefox (Jan 12, 2008)

hi Twee
thats for the message- i am defo feeling less scared
wishing you lots of luck for the EC let us know how it goes please
ff x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Twee, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends and wish you lots of luck with your tx. 

C~x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to FF, Hope you find you way round ok!! Its an amazing place, Enjoy it!

Good luck with your IVF Twee!!!!
Be waiting to see your 
Take care
Natalie xx​


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Caz…Thanks so much for your welcome, see you on cycle buddies!

Natalie…You are right this is one incredible place. I have my ec tomorrow morning so your flashing BFP gave me a bit of a lump in my throat. Our next week is going to be a big one and that might be just the start…fingers crossed!!! 
The very best of luck for the new year…I have a felling it’s going to be a great one!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Don't forget to tell us how it all works out     

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya Twee!

Good Luck with this cycle!

Try our IVF boards there are lots of ladies cycling on there

xxxx


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey there Twee


I'm also new to IVF and it is a scary thing to be facing... Good luck with your EC... My TX hasnt started as yet because my sis is Breastfeeding and she is my donor    Hoping to start in July..  My appointment though with consultant is on 6th Feb though...  

sending you lots and lots of                

Lv Kim xxx  

p.s.  we've been for the councelling now though


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to thank you all for wishing me luck and all your    
I have had a rather full on day and have decided to post on the cycle buddies board as well as my newbie post.

DH and I went in this morning for our ec with 6 follies at the ready. I slept/ talked through most of it (DH said I apparently had everyone in stitches with my drug induced babble) We had 4 eggs collected, so I then got to rest while DH went off to do his part of the deal. We were then told by our embryologist to call late this afternoon to have a chat about any early progress. DH has just called and we’ve been told that they have been able to do ICSI on 2 while 1 is still too immature and the other was a no go! Now we are in for the big overnight wait till they call us with fertilization news in the morning. As it’s my birthday tomorrow DH has managed to get the day off work as I don’t think I could handle finding out on my own. It’s funny but I almost feel numb and don’t know if I‘m in a bit of shock or if it’s all just a bit too much to deal with all at once? I suppose in the end I fear the worst that ICSI fert hasn’t worked and its game over.

Sorry for sounding a bit on the nutty side. But even if no one was to read this I just needed to work through all the emotions. Fingers crossed there is some good news to be had tomorrow!

Thanks for listening and for the super warm welcome you are all fabulous xxx


----------



## msjulie (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Twee

Glad today went well and all the best for tomorrow and i will have my fingers crossed for you honey

Julie.x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, here's hoping you get a BFP real soon!  Glad today went well xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

fingers,eyes, toes but not legs crossed.. for you!!!!  Good luck!!!1


----------



## Donna79 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Twee

I have just joined this site and it is very good info on here. So sorry to hear about your upsets I no just how you feel, I had IUI last Feb which resulted in ectopic pregnancy I was gutted to say the least it's such a emotional time, I'm waiting for IVF now and like you hoping 2008 is the year for us.

And like you is well all my friends have little ones and I'm still waiting   just got to pray that god will be on our side this year,  Keep in touch we can go through this journey together if you like I could do with someone to talk to. xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Twee 

It only takes *ONE *  thinking of you hun and praying tommorows call is the right one -
so you really have a 

             
~Dizzi~


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hiya Twee,

Wanted to say hello and welcome! , Wishing you loads of lick for tomorrow!   and happy birthday for tomorrow!!


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Twee,

Pleased to hear your EC went well. I have blown your bubbles to '77' for luck. 

Hope you have a happy birthday tomorrow and get some great news in the morning...









Boomy xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Twee!!!!!!   
And stay positive   - it only takes one for the magic to happen   

Best wishes,
Alegria


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all so very much for my birthday and good luck messages they were all much appreciated!!!

I have had an amazingly emotional day firstly with all my birthday gifts, calls and touching messages. And then with the agonizing wait for the call from our embryologist. My DH took the call and said to the clinic just to tell us straight as we can’t wait any longer. He was told that they have mixed news for us….
Firstly the two mature eggs that had ICSI had abnormal fertilization and couldn’t be used…BUT…the third which was still too immature to ICSI was placed with sperm to IVF overnight. They told us yesterday that it probably wouldn’t work but as it was too immature for ICSI, IVF was the only option. So would you believe that this morning the only one that has pulled through is our little champion? Overnight our smallest egg has matured, fertilized and is dividing beautifully. 
Our et is booked for Saturday morning so hopefully all continues well and this is the one!

Lots of    to you all! x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds like a little fighter to me...









Good luck on Saturday Twee and LV8.       

Boomy xx


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh Twee, 

That is fantastic news!!!!  I'm so hoping everything works out for you! It gives the rest of us hope too!  Good luck for sat Twee and LV8!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG!!!! WOW thats great news! repeat the mantra - *It only takes ONE *


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Wow Twee! 
Welcome and GOOD LUCK!  
It is so true what Dizzi Squirrel says - it only takes one! 
I had only one fertilised egg, but it was a very strong and willful little fighter who is now a very strong and willful little boy. IVF works  

xx


----------



## kelly2008 (Jan 27, 2008)

hello my name is kelly and im 25 years old and me and my partner has been trying for a baby for 4 and half years and o kept saying to my dr that there is somthing wrong but he kept saying no evuatally he sent me for test and it came back that i have endometriosis and also that im not ovulating they also told me that i have to go for ivf which i had my letters throught the post last week and filled them in and sent them back our storey is like yours with the mates part now they all have one or two and i get really upset and think when it going to be our turn but when my partner was told his sperm is low he had to go and see a specialsit and has to do 2 sperm test and the good news is that his sperm is going up and its a good rate now so now i have been told that i have to go on clomid to help me ovulate so there is still a good chance that i may be able to get pregnant natually fingers crossed.

sorry if i have rambled on hope we can talk more

kelly


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I really want to thank you all for your touching posts. It really means so much to me that there are others that understand as it makes this journey a little less lonely.

DH and I are now on our 2ww which I have decided is the most emotional bit of all. No clinic appointments, no scans, just crossed fingers and lots of wishing and hoping! I am trying not to drive myself crazy with looking for signs and symptoms (but am not doing a very good job) So far I have noticed my (.)(.) have grown and are a bit sore. Then today I started getting af like pains which has been a bit upsetting. Our official test date is this Friday 1st Feb&#8230;so hopefully I can hang out till then.

You are all such gorgeous girls and I really hope it all works out for you. I have really felt encouraged by all the beautiful positive stories I have read. I also really liked a quote that I found a little while ago and have tried to keep it in mind, it goes something like this&#8230;

*It will all be alright in the end&#8230;so if it's not alright&#8230;then it's not the end!*

Wishing you all your dreams come true! x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Did you Join the cycle buddies 

If not heres a link to the ladies in waiting where you can all drive each other daft (and support) till test day and beyond
2WW, Ladies in Waiting -
CLICK HERE


Please let us know how you get on


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Twee - fingers crossed for Friday    



2ww is the worst time, and I know how hard it is NOT to stress and think about it, but keep trying. Are you working?

xx


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to thank you all for your gorgeous welcome and fantastic support. Unfortunately this cycle wasn't meant to be and this morning we got a   Now AF has well and truely arrived so that is that!

DH and I are planning to have a break next month and then maybe give March a go.

The very best of luck to everyone...may all your dreams come true!


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

It will all be alright in the end&#8230;so if it's not alright&#8230;then it's not the end!


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Twee.

I'm soo sorry to hear your BFN news!  I'm so hoping you'll get your BFP in March!   Sending you lots of cyber hugs


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry hun.  Really hoping March will be your time.  Sending cyberhugs to you and LV8.  Look after each other.

      

Boomy xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh Twee   

Take time to be kind to yourself. 

C~x


----------

